

25 Ways To Be More Productive As a Designer - siliconcalley
http://www.youthedesigner.com/2008/10/01/25-ways-to-be-more-productive-as-a-designer/

======
timcederman
This person has padding down to an art.

"1. Make the most of your commute"

"4. Keep your computer software up to date, virus and spyware free"

"20. Organize all your paperwork once a week" closely followed by "21.
Organize your computer files once a week"

etc etc.

12 word version on how to be more productive? Love your work, seek
inspiration, never stop trying to improve, remove clutter.

------
sgupta
Find and replace "designer" with most other occupations and this list is still
applicable.

That's not a good thing.

